
Show HN: Tool for WebSocket benchmarks with Millions of concurrent connections - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/benchmark-websocket
======
lganzzzo
This tool was successfully used to setup 5 Million connections benchmark for
oat++ -
[https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/](https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/)

~~~
mr-dotter
I've seen the 2M benchmark before, nice to see you are going further and now
its C5M. Impressive work. Congrats

